# Caught site of an Infiniti M30..?



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

So i'm ridin down 75 headed north coming back to dallas when I see this white convertible car that looks like an S13. Then I see this huge Infiniti symbol on the trunk lid. I almost shit bricks. My grandfather was drivin, so I didn't want to ask him to chase it but I was baffled. So I ask a buddy and he has no clue, then he goes and searches on cardomain and finds it. It has a VG30DE in it. One I saw had a VG30DET in it! I am still so confused.

The G20 is the Sentra, the I30 is the Maxima, what the hell is the M30? It looks like a 240 with a VG in it.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

M30 is basically a RWD version of the Maxima. it comes with the VG30E, not the VG30DE (same engine as the N/A Z31). but you can imagine how popular the swap with a VG30ET would be. i can't remember the overseas counterpart/name of the M30. i'm drawing a blank, but i think it's the Cefiro?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the Cefiro is the max over there...

I thought the M30 was the VG30DE. I saw a pic on cardomain with the swap. maybe that's why... oh well.. neat car.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

2 little things:

Sentra(b13/14) is not the G20(P1/p11). The sentra is sold in Japan as the sunny/lucino, while the G20 is the Primera. Their main simularities are the platform and the engine, but it pretty much stops there. The M30 is the A31 Cefiro, which is the predecessor to the 1995-1999 Maxima (A32.) From that point, the Maxima and Cefiro became practically the same car, although the Cefiro is closer to the I30 in trim.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the bad thing about them is, they're only auto, they're kinda heavy and they're a convert. but they are pretty cool looking cars and pretty rare.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

according to the car site i steal info from, M30's were made from 1990-1992, they were all coupes when they left japan. in 1991 and 1992 the American Sunroof Corporation in California transformed a bunch of coupes into convertibles, which were then sold at the dealers. coupe was still offered for all years. it was an americanized version of the Nissan Leopard (F31). dimensions were similar to the maxima. the engine came from the maxima (that's what the source says) but mounted longitudinally, SOHC 3.0L V6 rated at 162 HP and 180 TQ. 4spd auto was only transmission. antilock brakes, driver's side airbag, limited slip diff were all standard as was leather and power windows/locks/moonroof(for coupes), 2way power driver's seat, 4 speaker bose system. only two dealer-installed options were a cellular phone and a CD player/changer. had the "Sonar Suspension II," also borrowed from the Maxima, which used an ultrasonic sensor mounted beneath the radiator to "read" the road surfaces and adjust shock absorber damping accordingly. A cockpit switch let the driver choose soft, medium, or firm damping mode.

i've heard the M30 and R31 have the same chassis with minor cosmetic differences, so the RB series engines will fit, as will the rest of the front end. i also think the RB series will fit because the Z31 had the same VG30E engine and also came with the RB20DET (200ZR, not US of course). the VG30ET should fit, i assume the VG30DET (JDM, good luck finding one) will also fit. the SR20DET swap has been done before, and will definately fit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

older cerfiros have the same projector style headlamps as the s13 silvia


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

esyip said:


> *M30 is basically a RWD version of the Maxima.*


Ummm, no its not in any way, shape, or form related to a Maxima and its not nor has it ever been a Cefiro. The only similarity is that both are made by Nissan, but thats it. The M30 is a Nissan Leopard that was changed to LHD and had leather seats added to make it more luxurious. They came standard in the USA as all ATs with the NA VG30DE engine. The Japanese Leopard saw a turbo version as well as a VG20 turbo version and some even were 5-speeds.

They do look like what a 2-door Laural would be had Nissan ever made one. If you want more M30 info, I invite you visit FRESH ALLOY's board in the other Infiniti vehicle's forum for a very informative thread with over 150 replies.

Yes, the R31 Skyline, the F31 Leopard, and the Z31 share many of the same componenets yet (obviously) have different bodies. The RB can fit but honestly, I would say the SR would make a better swap because the car is haevy to begine with and the SR can make gobs of power but not be too heavy over the front wheels.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sultan, you gotta tell me this site... you always pop up with the interesting facts. thanks as always. I guess you can't give out your secret.

Having a RWD car that comes with a VG30 stock sounds pretty interesting... talk about a project car... 

I'd personally go RB25DET with that sucker... such a nice motor to put in the VG30's place...


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

The M30 is a Nissan Leopard and a J30 is a Nissan Leopard too


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Is the M45 called the Leopard in Japan, or something else.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

S15dude said:


> *The M30 is a Nissan Leopard and a J30 is a Nissan Leopard too *


Actually, the J30 is known as the J. Leopard Ferie here. 

The M45 is known as the Gloria or Cedric. I have never seen a discernable difference between the two though I have been told many times that they are.

www.nissan.co.jp


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

I just checked out the M45 on the Infiniti site. damn, i really want one. but i wish i could get one in manual instead of auto.


----------

